

The Most Inspirational Part of Andy Grove’s Autobiography - adamsmith
http://www.xobni.com/asmith/archives/72

======
prakash
For me it was the name of his book and the thinking behind it "Only the
Paranoid Survive".

The other similar article that I can think of is Joe Kraus of excite talking
about "Startups & the stockdale paradox":
[http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2005/01/startups_and_th.htm...](http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2005/01/startups_and_th.html)

------
mynameishere
So...the most inspirational part of his biography wasn't his business success,
but rather the time he cheated a bunch of people in a queue?

~~~
edw519
"cheated"?

Funny how 2 people can look at the same data and see 2 totally different
things.

For me success in business comes directly from constantly saying, "I am
willing to do whatever it takes to get what I want."

All I thought was how the story is an excellent example of that.

~~~
chris_l
"I am willing to do whatever it takes to get what I want."

I hope you don't mean that literally.

~~~
edw519
No. But it is the answer to this question:

[http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Secret-Getting-Absolutely-
Eve...](http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Secret-Getting-Absolutely-
Everything/dp/0425178277/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1203987695&sr=8-25)

One of the best lessons of my life. (And apparently Andy Grove's, too.)

